# OnStar - unable to connect to server / blue button dead?



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I would call the 1-800 number from a phone and get them to check. If the onstar button doesn't work in your car then _something_ is up. It may be a broken button but something...

Have you received the monthly diagnostic email these last 2 months?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Eric, I did receive those monthly disgnostics and even on the website all systems check out ok. I will call tonight to see what's up. Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I lost my Windshield in my near Death accident. I asked the OnStar rep if my device would still work in this situation. She said no.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Ummm didn't see the truck parked in the parking lot?


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Gt_cristian,

I'm sorry to hear you are having trouble with your RemoteLink application/OnStar system. I would be more than happy to assist you with this to ensure your system is communicating properly. Please send me your account information here: http://bit.ly/10XAM43. Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you soon.

-Johnua, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Advisor






gt_cristian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I started having some weird issue with my OnStar two months ago; maybe some of you have an idea why this is happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I lost my Windshield in my near Death accident. I asked the OnStar rep if my device would still work in this situation. She said no.
> View attachment 59033


Perfect reason to get that [email protected]*m button off my rear view mirror. Embedded in the roof headliner (with the front dome lamps) is where it really belongs.


----------

